# OSA Show 2009 Haul



## parvi_17 (Feb 20, 2009)

So today was my first trip to the 2009 OSA show here in Edmonton, Canada. Ecuagenera wasn't there because they got held up at customs in Calgary , so I will have to go back to pick up the Selenipedium I pre-ordered. I also forgot my camera today, so I will take it with me next time (probably Sunday) and post pics of the show afterwards. Anyway, I picked up a few plants today; here are some shots of them:





Back row, left to right: Paph. Yi-Ying Golden Slipper (in bud), Dend. New Century 'Happiness' (in bloom), Cyp. reginae

Middle row, left to right: Paph. Wossner Vietnam Star, Paph. micranthum, Paph fairrieanum, Paph druryi

Front row, left to right: Leptotes bicolor (in bud), Dend. loddigesii 'ROC' AM/AOS (in bloom), Paph. emersonii, Paph. vietnamense, Paph. bellatulum (in sheath), Paph. (micranthum x jackii).

I also got a Cyp. Sabine seedling for free, which isn't pictured because it's not in leaf.

Some flower close-ups (I apologize for the low quality; these were quick shots before I went off to my gig):




Dend. New Century 'Happiness'




Dend. loddigesii 'ROC' AM/AOS


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow, my old camera gets over the border easier than I do! oke: 
Sorry to hear about Ecuagenera missing part of the show, hopefully that means they'll have more stuff for the Longwood Gardens, PA. show. :evil: 
THanx for sharing, it's mind boggling that you can buy cyps in pot at a show!!


----------



## Orchidzrule (Feb 21, 2009)

Seems to be a perennial problem for Ecuagenera--I think every time I order plants from them, at least one doesn't make it. (Although I don't recall them actually missing a show in its entirety before.) What you got look great, though.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey guys, just to clarify, Ecuagenera didn't miss the entire show (it runs through the weekend); they are supposed to show up yet before it's over (or at least that's my understanding of it). However Eric, they aren't bringing Phrags, so yes I suppose they might have more of those for you!

I am happy to say that potted Cyps are becoming quite easy to find around here, even in February!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Except for another besseae and Hanne Popow maybe, no thanx. I saw the price on the phrag andreetae!!!!!! I spent an hour or 2 yesterday looking up all their Pleuro species though! :drool:


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Except for another besseae and Hanne Popow maybe, no thanx. I saw the price on the phrag andreetae!!!!!! I spent an hour or 2 yesterday looking up all their Pleuro species though! :drool:



Phrag andreettae are up for sale now?! How much?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

If I remember correctly $250.


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> If I remember correctly $250.



Holy crap! I need a higher paying job.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Lotto! 
I'm making my list for the Longwood Gardens show!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

very good haul!!!! Nice druryi (mine looks a lot smaller and must have to wait a lot longer to bloom) and bellatulum!! And pretty dendrs; I like best the Dend. loddigesii! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

:clap: excellent haul there Joe! Excellent paph choices you made! Forestview had some neat paph seedlings.

I didn't pick up as much. Just a Paph Magic Lantern, Paph Ho Chi Minh and a Phal flask.

Awesome to hear Ecuagenera should be there. I did put a small order with Ecuagenera. I hope they do make it cause it would be an economical loss for them, and not their fault. I heard a guy from yellowknife (I'm assuming arcticshaun) was there looking for Ecuagenera later while I was getting a ride home. My ride hopes they will be there saturday for Shaun!

Phrag andreettae was $250 for a whole flask, since they were in flask he could have imported them.

Niya didn't have much as much paph selection as last year, but she did have Yellow Neofinetia falcata (obviously they were hybrids though of some sort, but that is rumor all over anyway). Her micranthums were huge but I haven't gotten past micranthum bud blast so I passed


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 21, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> :clap: excellent haul there Joe! Excellent paph choices you made! Forestview had some neat paph seedlings.
> 
> I didn't pick up as much. Just a Paph Magic Lantern, Paph Ho Chi Minh and a Phal flask.
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I love Phrag andreettae but I could never afford that much money.

Niya is who I got the micranthum from. I am always concerned about her Paphs because I can pretty much guarantee (but can't prove) they are wild-collected and often look kinda rough, but this was a robust plant and the roots turned out okay. This is now I think my sixth micranthum but you can't have too many!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

yup,
her bellatulum died on me last year, with black rot . I think I will avoid her plants as much as I can, since probably your paramount's bellatulum would have lived. Also her compact dwarf phillipinense is half it size as I bought it. Blackish rot is an issue on her plants! Her plants are only tempting because they tend to be double or triple in size.

A flask would be too many andreettae for me, but if our society would order them as a group we can get one! I didn't bother thinking of ordering one this year since I'm headed on a summer vaccation. But I would order and share with the many society phrag growers otherwise, somehow. (probably an expert with flasks should keep it anyway lol...never deflasked a phrag before. phals are probably much easier)


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 21, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> yup,
> her bellatulum died on me last year, with black rot . I think I will avoid her plants as much as I can, since probably your paramount's bellatulum would have lived. Also her compact dwarf phillipinense is half it size as I bought it. Blackish rot is an issue on her plants! Her plants are only tempting because they tend to be double or triple in size.
> 
> A flask would be too many andreettae for me, but if our society would order them as a group we can get one! I didn't bother thinking of ordering one this year since I'm headed on a summer vaccation. But I would order and share with the many society phrag growers otherwise, somehow. (probably an expert with flasks should keep it anyway lol...never deflasked a phrag before. phals are probably much easier)



I bought a thaianum from her in Calgary in October that died from rot too . I don't think I paid close enough attention that time to how well the plant was anchored in the pot; it had crap for roots too. The micranthum should do fine, fingers crossed. By the way, the bellatulum I bought from Paramount is gorgeous and is my second one from them. You can't go wrong with those guys!

That is a great idea, for the society to order an andreettae flask! I'm looking forward to the group orders we have lined up for this year.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

If they get the plants in; if not maybe Kyle will have a few soon.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2009)

The plants are in and will be at the show today. With phrag species.

There was a delay in Toronto while the boxes were inspected by customs before they were sent to Calgary to clear customs... Once they reached Calgary, things wen't fast. You really can't speed up those kinds of delays, and it didn't help that I was out of the country in Ecuador.

Ecuagenera is allowed to export phrag andreettea plants, but they aren't, they hardley have any adult plants left. So they are only exporting flasks.



> If they get the plants in; if not maybe Kyle will have a few soon.



Please buy lots of plants, otherwise I might end up with a box in my basement. I don't have room for any more plants!

Kyle


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 21, 2009)

Great bargain and great plants!!! Gorgeous dendro flowers!!!!!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

:clap: phrag species (yay besseae and dalessandroi!)! I guess I am headed out again for a short time.


----------



## Jorch (Feb 21, 2009)

Kyle, how much is Ecuagenera charging for handling fee these days? 
Great to know they can export Phrag species! I can't wait for next month's sale in Vancouver, are you coming?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 21, 2009)

By the number of emails I've gotten in the last week, more then before. I'm trying to get to the bottom of it. They used to charge $2 per plants for handling and paperwork. Now it seems to be more but I can't quite figure out the formula. I'll get to the bottom of it and report back in a new thread in the Ecuagenera section.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 21, 2009)

I was holding fisherii and dalessandroi in my hands today 
Unfortunately I didn't carry enough cash. But someone lucky would have brought them home. I must get a dalessandroi eventually though, it was too pricy for me today ($185 USD ).

I got a excellent besseae, cattleya rex, cattleya quadricolor and laelia briegeri. I'm happy I got besseae with three growths and in spike


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice hauls you guys. 

I picked up a few myself today:

Paph. primulinum var purpurescens in bloom (Paramount)
Paph. Phonm Penh (which got accidentally beheaded on the way home  ) (Paramount)
Paph. (Pulsar x Clair de Lune) x sukhakulii (Forestview)
Masdevallia pumila pink (Ecuagenera)
Masdevallia Angel Tang in bloom (J & L Orchids)

I took a ton of photos, which I'll post in a separate thread.

I also won a third place ribbon for my Paph. primulinum photo.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Jo! 
It sounds like everyone got some good stuff, besseae w/ 3 growths and in spike! :drool:
BTW, dalessandroi is close enough to besseae that the fischeri is a better pick-up, also they bloom on much smaller plants, sorry Dennis!


----------



## Jorch (Feb 21, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> I was holding fisherii and dalessandroi in my hands today
> Unfortunately I didn't carry enough cash. But someone lucky would have brought them home. I must get a dalessandroi eventually though, it was too pricy for me today ($185 USD ).
> 
> I got a excellent besseae, cattleya rex, cattleya quadricolor and laelia briegeri. I'm happy I got besseae with three growths and in spike



Congrats on getting the 3 growths besseae! Hopefully Ecuagenera will have such great plants for our sale next month. Seems like they increased their price! Last year when I got the dalessandroi from them they charged less. 

Kyle, I'll wait for your reply, thanks!:wink: I got an invoice from Ecuagera for pre-order and I just cannot figure out how they came up with the handling fee!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice hauls you guys.
> 
> I picked up a few myself today:
> 
> ...




Nice buy Joanne, and congratulations!!!! Waiting for the pics.  ! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice haul Jo! I look forward to see the sukhakulii hybrid (I love those spots!)

fischeri was much cheaper at $85, but really I was out of cash at the time. And yes the fischeri were really compact as Eric said!! It was nice to see the plants for a short period though


----------



## Kyle (Feb 22, 2009)

Jorch said:


> Seems like they increased their price! Last year when I got the dalessandroi from them they charged less.



Its the US exchange. Last year when you bought it was nearly even. Now its something like 1.25 - 1.30. Makes a huge difference.



Jorch said:


> Kyle, I'll wait for your reply, thanks!:wink: I got an invoice from Ecuagera for pre-order and I just cannot figure out how they came up with the handling fee!



Can you send me the invoice? Thanks!

Kyle


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice hauls you guys.
> 
> I picked up a few myself today:
> 
> ...



CONGRATS on the photo! Looks like you had a nice haul too! Tis the season for Angel Tangs!


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 22, 2009)

So I returned to the show today to pick up my Selenipedium I pre-ordered from Ecuagenera... only to find that they didn't bring it! I also missed out on the fischeri Fren said they had yesterday. So, naturally I had to cope with the disappointment by buying some more plants! Here they are:

Dend. nobile (in bloom)
Dend. parishii
Paph. vietnamense (my second one from this show)
Paph. rothschildianum
Paph. sanderianum
Paph Yi-Ying Green Coral (in bud)
Dend. victoria-reginae
Cochleanthes candida
Otaara (SL. Psyche x Ctna. Why Not)

I will post a photo of the Dend. nobile later.

A great show overall; I never have plants in bloom in time to show them but I got two third place ribbons for some photos I entered.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

Congrats on your ribbons Joe!

I bet one of your photos is in the top right hand corner with the white ribbon isn't it? Looks an awful lot like your avatar.  Mine is to the left of yours a bit.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 22, 2009)

A bit of my loot:

Masdevalia Angel Tang





Paph. primulinum var. purpurescens


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Congrats on your ribbons Joe!
> 
> I bet one of your photos is in the top right hand corner with the white ribbon isn't it? Looks an awful lot like your avatar.  Mine is to the left of yours a bit.



Yes the Satin Smoke was one; the other was of my Cyp reginae which was part of my "Window to the Garden" display, which was four Cyp photos mounted on an old window.

You got that primulinum var. purpurascens from Paramount didn't you, Jo? I brought my mom to the show and she was freaking over it but I don't really like Cochlos .

By the way, your photo was really good!


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 23, 2009)

Shoot....I was hoping that you would be growing a Selenipedium, Joe. That would be quite unique!


----------



## parvi_17 (Feb 23, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> Shoot....I was hoping that you would be growing a Selenipedium, Joe. That would be quite unique!



Well hopefully I can get one later in the year. I will have one eventually!! :evil:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 23, 2009)

parvi_17 said:


> You got that primulinum var. purpurascens from Paramount didn't you, Jo?



Nope; I bought it from Norito Hasegawa when he was at our show in October.

Your 'window on a garden' display was cool.


----------

